# Price of a Standard Poodle



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Eilish said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My partner and I are currently looking to introduce a Standard Poodle puppy in to our family and I just wanted to do a bit of research regarding the price of a pup. I understand that prices of these puppies have inflated recently due to Covid-19 so I was hoping someone could clarify the cost of an average pup before the pandemic and what would be a reasonable amount to pay now.
> 
> Thank you all in advance!


I hadn't heard about inflated prices from good reputable breeders. They always have more demand than they can fill even in normal times, so I would be surprised if prices really went up. Unless there's some extra expense.

I think for standards the average price from a good breeder that shows in conformation or other performance sport is around $2k. The range is probably $1500-2500.


----------



## Eilish (Jun 17, 2020)

Many thanks for replying to my post. 
I know it is an issue in the UK at the moment but I agree that hopefully good quality breeders are not part of this!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Eilish said:


> Many thanks for replying to my post.
> I know it is an issue in the UK at the moment but I agree that hopefully good quality breeders are not part of this!


Sorry, I missed that you're in the UK. So prices may be different there. I do hope that good quality breeders won't inflate prices.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

When I last looked (Before lockdown) standards were about £1000-£1500


----------



## Eilish (Jun 17, 2020)

Vee said:


> When I last looked (Before lockdown) standards were about £1000-£1500


Thank you for clarifying, it was around what I expected as well which Is good news!


----------

